

Details Emerge About Victoria Taylor’s Dismissal at Reddit - allenleein
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/13/details-emerge-about-victoria-taylors-dismissal-at-reddit/?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
oniony
This is not details. This is allegation and speculation.

~~~
devopsproject
Of all the people to speculate, the former CEO is probably the most reliable.

